
AMD falls despite beating Q4 estimates - Udik
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/30/amd-earnings-q4-2017.html
======
z_open
This happens every quarter. There is usually a logical explanation is some
sense of the word, but the stock market really is silly.

